# I'm being referred to an Endo!!!



## ladycase (Mar 5, 2012)

My new family doctor doesn't seem to have a clue about Hashi's so he is sending me to an Endo!!! Newest lab results:
2/24/12
TSH 2.0 (.3-5.1 UIU/ML)
FT3 3.0 (2.3-4.2 PG/ML)
FT4 1.12 (.73-1.95 NG/DL)
Thyroid Peroxidase AB >1000 (<35 IU/ML)
Thyroglobulin AB 95 (<40 IU/ML)

I know when I go, I'm gonna push for an ultrasound b/c of the swallowing issue.....but is there anything else I need to know?

Symptoms inclue:
fatigue, swallowing, high bp, heartbeat, chest pain, weight, menstrual problems, headaches, pain in joints (mostly hips and shoulder), freezing all the time, constipation, all over aches, just not normal feeling.....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ladycase said:


> My new family doctor doesn't seem to have a clue about Hashi's so he is sending me to an Endo!!! Newest lab results:
> 2/24/12
> TSH 2.0 (.3-5.1 UIU/ML)
> FT3 3.0 (2.3-4.2 PG/ML)
> ...


Oh, yes..................you must have an ultra-sound.

Right now, that should be the main concern. We know something is wrong because the Thyroglobulin Ab is exclusively thyroid and the TPO Ab is "suggestive" of thyroid as well as a myriad of other things.


----------

